# How to troubleshoot a strange metadata issue



## JulieM (Jan 17, 2016)

I've encountered a strange issue with metadata and though I doubt it's related to Lightroom, I do hope someone might have some insight for me.  For years, I've used a metadata preset to add copyright information on import from the memory card.  The preset only applies to the IPTC Copyright section but for some reason, my most recent imports have additional fields completed which were never completed before, namely "Artist" and "Creator".  The text for both reads "Photographer: Julie McLeod".  While it isn't exactly inaccurate, I'd rather it not be there and am really confused.  I've tried importing through Bridge instead and those imports get the same data added.  I've also tried using Lightroom on a different computer and the same thing occurs.  In my very inexpert mind, I'm thinking some other application is somehow writing to the metadata but I can't figure out what it would be.  Can anyone suggest anything?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 17, 2016)

Did you ever plug your Camera in and use EOS Utility to set metadata at the camera level? It could be coming from the camera...


----------



## JulieM (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Rikk, I may have done that when I got the camera initially but that was several years ago.  I'd like to double check that to be sure but the EOS Utility doesn't seem to be playing nicely with Mac El Capitan and I can't access the camera using it.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2016)

JulieM said:


> Hi Rikk, I may have done that when I got the camera initially but that was several years ago.  I'd like to double check that to be sure but the EOS Utility doesn't seem to be playing nicely with Mac El Capitan and I can't access the camera using it.


You should not need to use the EOD utility to check the metadata setup IN the camera. (At least you don't need to with a Nikon.) Most likely the fields are getting written to when the image file is created in the camera.  LR will take the fields from the camera or overwrite just those fields included in a  metadata preset.


----------



## JulieM (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks, Cletus.  Oddly, I don't think you can access the metadata setup in camera on my 5DmII but I eventually found my disk for the EOS utility and installed it on my secondary PC.  I was able to solve part of the problem.  Now, the "Photographer:" part of the metadata lines for Artist and Creator is gone but those two fields still exist and are filled in with my name despite the fact that the EOS utility doesn't even have a section with those labels (it only has Owner, Author, and Copyright).  I guess I'll leave it at that though I do still wonder why these fields are populated!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 17, 2016)

Julie,

That stuff _has_ to be coming from your camera. It's the only explanation that makes sense. 

Could you upload some innocuous image to a file sharing site and send us a pointer to it so we can get a look at what's happening?


----------



## JulieM (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Hal, I'm sure you're correct that it's coming from the camera.  I've realized now that the Creator and Artist fields have always been filled out automatically with my first and last names but that fact didn't even register with me until those fields suddenly changed to include "Photographer:" before the name.  I really can not see how I could have done something to cause the addition of "Photographer:" since I can't figure out how to add any metadata in camera and I couldn't access my EOS utility until I found the disk yesterday.  However, here's a link to an image uploaded today through Bridge.  I added no preset on import.  It's the Artist and Creator field which can be seen in LR which baffle me. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1PWtQMmqZXIaXZPcHhJNk5ScEk/view?usp=sharing

Thanks!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 18, 2016)

Julie,

The plot thickens. 

Here's what I get when I import into 2015.3:







Mine doesn't say 'Photographer'. And I haven't a clue how to get LR to prepend that to your name. Any chance you could show a screenshot of the Creator section of your standard input metadata preset?


----------



## JulieM (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Hal, I probably haven't explained myself very well.  I already made the "Photographer:" go away by using the EOS Utility; the file I sent you already had that removed. The mystery that I think will have to go unsolved is how it got set that way without my intervention.  Images uploaded before Jan 16 didn't have “Photographer:” but afterwards, they did.  And I couldn't have changed it in the EOS Utility because I couldn't access it until yesterday.  So while that is confusing to me, at least I’ve gotten it back to where it was before.  Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm glad you sorted it. I guess it'll remain just part of the unexplained.


----------



## tspear (Jan 18, 2016)

Julie,

Can you take a picture of a wall or something? Then upload the raw file from the card? 
I am curious if this is happening in camera or in LightRoom.

Tim


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 18, 2016)

Tim,

She did. See post number 7. And it was the camera. See my screenshot.


----------



## JulieM (Jan 18, 2016)

Tim, Hal is correct.  It is definitely not a LR issue but rather something to do with the Canon EOS Utility.  I wish I could say why it happened in the first place but I'm content with the situation now.  Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2016)

JulieM said:


> Tim, Hal is correct.  It is definitely not a LR issue but rather something to do with the Canon EOS Utility.  I wish I could say why it happened in the first place but I'm content with the situation now.  Thanks.


Why does the EOS Utility enter into the workflow?  I can see that The EOS Utility is required to set up the data in the camera the first time for all photos taken with that camera, But it is not required after that.  Are you using the EOS Utility to copy images from the camera to the computer instead of using the LR Import process to import directly from the camera card?


----------



## tspear (Jan 19, 2016)

Hal,

I missed that, Oops.



Julie,

Glad it is working....

Tim


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 19, 2016)

Tim,

Don't feel bad. We all have had our share of 'oops'. 

Hal


----------



## JulieM (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Cletus,

The EOS Utility _shouldn't_ have entered the workflow.  I used the EOS Utility to add my name to the metadata when I originally bought the camera 5 years ago and didn't use it again until I was trying to figure out the reason I suddenly saw the "Photographer: Julie McLeod" in the Artist and Creator field in LR's metadata panel.  I still have no idea how it came to be there as it was not initiated by me but once I was able to access the EOS Utility (I had to locate the disk and the USB cord which had been lost in an office move), I was able to change the settings so that it went away.  So to answer your question - I always use LR's import process and have done so for 8 years.


----------

